# PTSB to offer discounts for early repayments of loans



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2011)

According  to an article in today's Sunday Business Post, PTSB are  considering offering a 5% write-down on capital for making capital repayments.

It's not specified if this will apply to Standard Variable Rate loans as well as trackers.


----------



## Knuttell (20 Mar 2011)

> By Charlie Weston
> 
> Tuesday May 04 2010
> 
> ...


PTSB and others are looking to pick the low hanging fruit first,to give  up a tracker mortgage for that amt would be madness,if you really must  give it up,hold on and eventually they will be offering deals closer to  25% to surrender this very valuable product...surrender at the first  offer and you will be kicking yourself later...I know of a guy who was  offered e1000 to surrender a tracker mortgage early last year,thankfully  he was smart enough to turn it down....but I can almost guarantee that plenty jumped on that paltry offer.


----------



## JoeB (20 Mar 2011)

Knuttell said:


> ... .I know of a guy who was  offered e1000 to surrender a tracker mortgage early last year,thankfully  he was smart enough to turn it down....but I can almost guarantee that plenty jumped on that paltry offer.



Is that legal?

The bank must act in your best interests.... at least to some degree, mustn't they?

Asking you to give up a tracker mortgage for some magic beans must be unacceptable, yes?


Are the banks competent?, i.e, the staff within the banks? Are banks destined to lose tens of thousands on their bad (i.e stupid) deals?, and we the tax payer have to fix the problems? And they receive performance related bonuses? It's a crazy world...


----------

